# Belle's Kidding Thread



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Belle is a 5 year old Commercial Boer Doe I've had since a yearling. I just love this doe. She has had 2 sets of twins and a set of triplets for me. She is due anywhere between the end of April and end of May. Can't wait to see what she has! 
































I just brought her back home from my other property and noticed somehow she cut her nipple up pretty good. Is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

First pic is right before she had triplets, second id her triplets, third is one of her daughters, and last is the buck she was bred to this time


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it already healing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

It seems to be healing but still is scabby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it looks healthy, I'd leave it alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if it is healing fine, I would leave it be.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

OK thank you. I will keep an eye on it then.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Man those kids and buck are flashy. All of your goats seem really cool color wise.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I love my colorful herd!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So Belle has bad diarrhea today. I started all my goats on Purina goat grower about 2 weeks ago and have been bumping slowly. That was the only change in feed. What could cause this?








Hard to see in the pic but her tail and vulva are soaked with it


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's had 15ccs probiotics and is drinking good. She is barely eating and is very uncomfortable


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Give her some pepto also that will help her tummy and the runs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is green so she may be getting too much of the green fresh growth in the pasture.
I would remove her from it for a while and limit her time out daily so she can adjust.
If she is getting Alfalfa cut back on it some and no grain while she is scouring.

If you have some oat hay, feed her a little bit of that or something equivalent to help dry her up.
You can as suggested give her pepto 2 x a day. Makes sure she gets plenty of water or electrolytes so she stays hydrated.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I cut back on alfalfa and took her off grain. She is getting a little oat hay and some grass but is still hardly eating. She is in a pen in the barn for now.

Took her temp twice earlier today and both times it was 103.3. Took it again about 30 min ago and it was 103.8.

She isn't drinking so I just did IV fluids a little while ago. 
Her poop is now almost pure mucus. With a pinkish tinge to it when it's not brown.
I've been in contact with my vet and was told to keep her on the probios and do IV fluids. He didn't really say much other than that. I will be taking her in in the morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope all goes well. Ask about rumen boluses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing the right things. Probiotics and the fortified vit B complex will get her rumen back in check.

Keep an eye on her temp, it is borderline high there.

Can you get a fecal for worms and cocci anyway? I am concerned about her not eating, it may or may not be the issue, but it is worth it to check her.

How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In addition to the above suggestions, I would also get ketone strips and check her urine. If she is not eating anything, I would make a warm mash of alfalfa pellets and water and probiotics and drench that down her. 

Also inject B-Complex at 6cc per 100lbs to head off polio from the stress


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Bella?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I took her in on Monday and they ran a fecal on her. It came back filled with strongyloides. So they dewormed her and gave her some fluids for dehydration. They also gave me the dewormer and were having me give it to her for the next three days. They also sent of blood work for Johnes disease.
She was doing a little better till she did a nose dive Tuesday night. She started breathing very heavily and had a bunch of snot. Also lots of blood in her stool. And she was severely dehydrated. 
We really thought we'd lose her but we were finally able to get an iv in and had her on oxygen. She is now in stable condition. The vet is running more blood work and is now thinking it could be ketosis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor sweet girl.  
Prayers sent. Glad you had a vet check her, hope she gets better soon.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that. My sister and I have been battling with strongyle worms also except my doe never go the diarrhea like yours and my sisters.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Blood test came back saying it is most likely ruminal acidosis. I will most likely have to put her down.
I looked back at her due dates and had them wrong. She is due any time in April not may. Should I have them do a c-section and see if we can save the kids? Usually she bags up 3 weeks prior to kidding and she's been bagged up for about 2 weeks now. I just don't know what to do


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Poor girl  I hope she gets better soon!!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

So sorry about her.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Kids don't survive much earlier than 7-10 days early. If you think they are in that time frame, go for it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If acidosis is caught early, treatment can work. Did your vet say anything about treatment and how bad she was?

Here is a good read about it.

https://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/010314044042_goat-acidosisingoats.pdf

If she isn't really bad off, I would start acidosis treatment right away and not abort her. The kids need to be within a certain amount of days to survive the longer they stay in there the better. I would fight for her, if she isn't really down.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I went and saw her around 1 today and she went downhill again so I had to make the decision to end her suffering. 
I had the vet do a c-section first to see if we could possibly save the babies but we weren't able to. She had twins. A little doe and buck. After the c-section the vet went ahead and opened her up and she did have acidosis.
I'm so heartbroken over this. RIP Sweethearts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. This is the second doe and set of twins I've lost this month. It's devastating because I just love my animals so much and hate to see them in pain.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry️ that is absolutely horrible. if any of us can do anything to help, let us know.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs))))) I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry.  :hug:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I am so sorry  That is SO hard.. Prayers!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I don't have any of her daughters but I sold a couple to one of the vets and she is going to make a trade with me for one. It's my favorite one out of her so at least that's a good thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear that.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

That's good to hear. Still sorry about your loss.


----------

